# Google Music Download How-To



## superchilpil (Jul 11, 2011)

If you ever used Google music then you know you can only use the online music with Google music even when you make it available offline
To solve this problem you can either go onto your sdcard and find the android folder and within there is a .nomedia file, delete that along with the .nomedia file in the Google/music subfolders 
Reboot and it should show up in any other music app, or you could just copy the music located there
The only downfall is you have to rename the music


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

superchilpil said:


> If you ever used Google music then you know you can only use the online music with Google music even when you make it available offline
> To solve this problem you can either go onto your sdcard and find the android folder and within there is a .nomedia file, delete that along with the .nomedia file in the Google/music subfolders
> Reboot and it should show up in any other music app, or you could just copy the music located there


Where on SD card is it stored? I couldn't find it


----------



## superchilpil (Jul 11, 2011)

hopesrequiem said:


> Where on SD card is it stored? I couldn't find it


/sdcard/Android/data/com.Google.music/cache/music/
They are named with numbers, so you have to manually rename them


----------



## superchilpil (Jul 11, 2011)

I for one am disappointed with Google music... I would of hoped to be able to download the music


----------



## bowtieduece (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't know why I had better luck, but I just made two albums available offline. A pin showed up in the notification bar showing the status of the download. Once that finished I turned mobile network off. Hit menu and chose offline music only and there they were. Played fine.


----------



## superchilpil (Jul 11, 2011)

bowtieduece said:


> I don't know why I had better luck, but I just made two albums available offline. A pin showed up in the notification bar showing the status of the download. Once that finished I turned mobile network off. Hit menu and chose offline music only and there they were. Played fine.


The point tho is so we can access the music outside of the Google music app
If your a sense fan like me its nice to use the lockscreen music widget


----------



## bowtieduece (Aug 3, 2011)

superchilpil said:


> The point tho is so we can access the music outside of the Google music app
> If your a sense fan like me its nice to use the lockscreen music widget


Ooh haha got it maa bad

Yaaaa would be nice to have the long press volume to skip tracks using their app. Then no issue really.


----------

